
Leadership and Cultures - venture_lol
https://www.inc.com/justin-bariso/microsofts-ceo-just-gave-some-brilliant-career-advice-here-it-is-in-one-sentence.html
======
venture_lol
There are multiple paths to Rome. Successful leaders be it Satya, Bezoz, or
Mush found ways to inspire, motivate, and if necessary impose their views and
drives...the very definition of leadership ... Align goals of the masses and
bring that joint energy to bear to bring fruitful results

